# Cash Ambulance



## jtb_E10 (Jun 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzJwLZTndM8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## medicdan (Jun 27, 2009)

Posted before. See below discussions:
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=12868
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=11261
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=8869
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=6478
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=6232


----------



## medic417 (Jun 27, 2009)

Please stop the rapid posting to get into chat.  We need a group to decide if posts are quality then if 50 quality rated posts allow entry.


----------

